# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة جنرالات الحرب اون لاين

## khaldun904

لعبة استراتيجية وجميلة تقوم بها ببناء مصانع و مدن سكنية ووزارات .
كما تستطيع استخراج الذهب والنفط.
كما تنضم الى حلف يقوم بحمايتك ودعمك.
ويوجد الكثير من المدرعات والطائرات الحربية ومكافحة الغام ودفاعات رائعة.

للعب ادخل على الرابط التالي 

 

http://game.desert-operations.ae/?re...world=d29ybGQx

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور  :7anoon:

----------


## talal_majali

شششششششششش :SnipeR (57):  :36 1 7[1]:

----------

